# whoopie new lizard tattoo.



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

thought i'd show ya this *dances* i'm well chuffed and it's not the end lol


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

p.s sorry bout shit quality.


----------



## water_dragon (Feb 10, 2007)

nice one thats lovely, do ya have any more?


----------



## eddygecko (Feb 14, 2007)

Nice 1: victory:


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

thanks :smile: 
yeah i do, on my back and foot hehe


----------



## water_dragon (Feb 10, 2007)

ouch ur foot! lizards?


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

no the one on my foot looks like henna and a cross on my back but im goina get a frog on my arm with a snake then fill it in like a sleeve. :smile: 
*oh no ive gone mad*


----------



## water_dragon (Feb 10, 2007)

lol pain for pleasure, rather u than me thats all i can say


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

lol it didn't hurt at all and thats not me trying to be hard, just abit warm :smile:


----------



## water_dragon (Feb 10, 2007)

well i hope the frog and snake will be very happy together :snake: lol


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

lol :smile:


----------



## water_dragon (Feb 10, 2007)

sort of off topic soory but do you find ur dragons gettin more vicious in the way they take food off u the more u give them livefood?


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

not really no but my male is new and still very skittish and my female is very very mellow


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

Very nice tattoo, looks sort of tribal


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

yeah its a tribal gecko


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

Are you male or female?> I dont know many males with tattoos on the foot. Would be interesting.
My next tattoo is a tribal lizard


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

lol female :smile: 
you'll have to show us your lizard tattoo when its done then


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

Going on my forearm 










Ive been looking @ some of the UV tattoos and i like this one


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

lol thats ace :smile:


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

its the only real way to get a face/hand tattoo that people can't see


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

can any tattooist do it?


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

Yeah loads of them do it these days. I think for a while after its done the scarring can be obvious but fades over time. 
Its just using a UV ink that only shows up in UV/black light.
They can also use it to go over your tattoos you already have so they glow in the dark too


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

:hmm: oooooooooooo


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

I try and design/modify my own tattoos but I haven't seen that many decent tribal lizard ideas around. I think yours and the one i posted are 2 of the only 3 decent ones ive seen since I've been looking.


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

wow

Uv tattoos thats gorgeous


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

Some of them are fantastic


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

Tops said:


> I try and design/modify my own tattoos but I haven't seen that many decent tribal lizard ideas around. I think yours and the one i posted are 2 of the only 3 decent ones ive seen since I've been looking.


ive been looking for years for a decent lizard, its hard work.


----------

